# iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben



## LittleBedosh (27. August 2018)

der A11 Bionic ist ja jetzt schon alles am dominieren.... wenn der A12 da noch eine shippe draufschlägt, Respekt an Apple.
Vorallem die GPU sparte ist schon sehr schnell, denke man nimmt sich Spiele wie Fortnite als Anlass um mit besserer Grafik/FPS zu werben.

ich kann damit nichts anfangen. 
Solange der Akku und die Kamera gut sund reicht mir das. Bin mittlerweile sehr von der Akkulaufzeit des S9 enttäuscht...


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

						Apple wird voraussichtlich im September wieder eine neue iPhone-Generation vorstellen, die dieses Jahr angeblich aus drei neuen Modellen bestehen soll. Die Nachrichtenagentur Bloomberg will aus Unternehmenskreisen nun bereits einige Details zu den neuen Smartphones erfahren haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*


----------



## Firestar81 (28. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

Und ich dachte der Focus von Apple liegt am Verkaufspreis, die 2000€ liegen nicht mehr fern. 

Ich bleib bei meinem Honor 9 für 230€ und wenn in 3 Jahren Huawei zu teuer ist hol ich mir was von Xiaomi... diesee ganze Schnick Schnack wie Face Id sind sinnlose Spielereien damit man wenigstens etwas als Neuerung präsentieren kann..


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

Ja, der Focus auf Performance bei Smartphones scheint wirklich sinnvoll. Es ist doch allgemein bekannt das die Vorgänger aus dem Vorjahr meist an der Leistungsgrenze operieren und die HW  voll auslasten.  

MfG


----------



## Bec00l (28. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, der Focus auf Performance bei Smartphones scheint wirklich sinnvoll. Es ist doch allgemein bekannt das die Vorgänger aus dem Vorjahr meist an der Leistungsgrenze operieren und die HW  voll auslasten.
> 
> MfG




Hey! Ich zocke auf meinem Iphone X gerade Rome Total War  XD War damals auf meinem PC ein wirklich geiles Game  welches Ich nun auf aufm Smartphone habe


----------



## DARPA (28. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

War zu erwarten, dass dieses Jahr nix weltbewegendes kommt. Da hält mein 6s auch noch locker eine weiteres Jahr aus.


----------



## Mylo (28. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

Wenn die so viel Power Over 9000 haben, wieso bringen die nicht endlich mal eine Desktop Unterstützung für ihre iPhones? Das wäre mal was wirklich bewegendes und ein echtes Kaufargument. Schneller Telefonieren kann man mit den Ultra Skynet Bionic Prozessoren auch nicht....


----------



## MySound (29. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*



Firestar81 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte der Focus von Apple liegt am Verkaufspreis, die 2000€ liegen nicht mehr fern.
> 
> Ich bleib bei meinem Honor 9 für 230€ und wenn in 3 Jahren Huawei zu teuer ist hol ich mir was von Xiaomi... diesee ganze Schnick Schnack wie Face Id sind sinnlose Spielereien damit man wenigstens etwas als Neuerung präsentieren kann..



Was für Dich sinnlose Spielereien sind mögen andere vielleicht ganz gern und zahlen auch dafür.

Es ist ja schön dass Dein Huawei 230€ gekostet hat und Deine Anforderungen erfüllt. Aber dass Du nicht verstehen kannst dass man bei Apple für den hohen Preis durchaus Gegenwert erhält - ist man ja gewohnt hier. Die Menschen weltweit kaufen ein iPhone nämlich nur weil sie dämliche Apple-Lemminge sind 

Ich kann Dir zumindest sagen wieso ich iPhones kaufe: Weil Android immer noch ziemlich ******** ist  Ich probier das im Schnitt alle 3 Jahre mal und legs nach 2 Wochen wieder weg weils mich ankotzt.
Ich bin also eher notgedrungen bei Apple, nicht weil ich Apple so "geil" finde, sondern weil ich Android so ******** finde.


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2018)

*AW: iPhone X 2018 & Co.: Fokus angeblich auf Performance, Kamera und mehr Farben*

Was genau ist denn bei Android so *******?

MfG


----------

